# Could nor find the main class: Launcher. Program will exit.



## banax (6. Dez 2011)

Hallo, 

ich möchte grade an meinem Projekt weiter arbeiten und dann sowas. Ich hab mein ganzen Projekteordner auf einen USB-Stick kopiert. Jetzt sitze ich an einem anderen Laptop und möchte weiterarbeiten. Wenn ich eines der Projekte jetzt ausführe, kommt ein Fenster in dem steht "Could nor find the main class: Launcher. Program will exit." Selbst wenn ich ein neuen JAVA-Projekt erstelle, kommt dieser Fehler. Und unten kommt das:



> java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Launcher : Unsupported major.minor version 51.0
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClassCond(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
> ...



Hilfe, was ist da jetzt los?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
banax


----------



## banax (6. Dez 2011)

Und wenn ich diese Projekte vom PC in die Wokspace kopiere, wo meine Projekte auf dem Laptop sind, werden diese auch nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Final_Striker (6. Dez 2011)

Die Projekte wurden wahrscheinlich mit Java 7 erstellt und du versuchst sie mit Java 6 zu starten.


----------



## turtle (6. Dez 2011)

Weil diese Frage immer wieder hoch kommt, hier mal die Spezifikation.

J2SE    7 = 51
J2SE    6 = 50
J2SE    5 = 49
JDK   1.4 = 48
JDK   1.3 = 47
JDK   1.2 = 46
JDK   1.1 = 45


----------



## banax (6. Dez 2011)

Aber selbst wenn ich neue Projekte erstell, dann in java7, kommt der gleiche Fehler.


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Dez 2011)

Weil deine JRE eine 6er ist.
Es kommt nicht darauf an, womit du kompiliert hast, sondern, welche JRE du einsetzt. Die JRE ist der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner.
Schau mal nach, ob du die deinstallieren kannst.


----------

